# Problme connecting to computer



## ParadoxMike (Jan 4, 2009)

When I connect my Kindle to my computer (Vista) I have two drives show up, but both of them are labeled as "Removable Disk".  I have no SD card in and so I wasn't surprised to have it say "insert disc" when I click it, but the same thing happens with the other one.  Anyone know what's up with that?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mike,

Are you connecting the USB cable directly to the computer or through a hub?  Some people have had trouble getting their Kindle recognized through a hub...

Betsy


----------



## ParadoxMike (Jan 4, 2009)

Nope, directly.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Try these instructions from an earlier post by Holmes4

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1370.msg44838.html#msg44838



> 1. If Windows says that a USB device has malfunctioned, a reboot of Windows will usually resolve that.
> 2. If you connect the Kindle and you hear the "USB connecting" sound, but one or both of the drives do not appear, do this (these instructions are for Windows - I can't help Mac users):
> - Open My Computer and see if the Kindle drive(s) appear there. If they do, then double-click on the appropriate drive
> - If that doesn't work, right click on My Computer and select Manage or Administrative Tools. The Computer Manager (that's what Vista calls it) will come up. In the left column click on Storage > Disk Management.
> ...


If you need help, let us know.

Betsy


----------



## ParadoxMike (Jan 4, 2009)

Good information, but still not quite hitting the problem.

BTW: I swiped an SD card from another device and that drive works just fine. 

My problem is that my comp seems to think that the Kindle itself is another SD drive, expecting me to be able to load in a card or something.

I can also transfer files from the SD to the Kindle.  So, indirectly I can get stuff from my computer to the Kindle memory, but it's a bit of a PIA to do so.

Thanks for your help, Betsy.


----------



## jbhentschel (Nov 19, 2008)

I would suggest trying the Kindle in a different PC and see what happens.  I would also reboot the PC if that hasn't been done recently(which I presume you have already done at least once).


----------



## ParadoxMike (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes, I've tried the "First law of fixing computer problems" (that is to say "REBOOT!").

Have also tried another comp with another operating system (XP, rather than my Vista).

No dice.

Thanks


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

Are you getting a message on your Kindle when you connect?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

So what I am getting is your computer is presenting you with... how many files? 1. sd 2. kindle (files including: audibles, documents, and music) 3. another drive?

By the way, Welcome to the board!!


----------



## AcBush (Jan 4, 2009)

One of those two removable drives should be the Kindle. The other one, the SD card.

Why it doesn't say KINDLE, I'm not sure but one of them will be the Kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ParadoxMike said:


> Good information, but still not quite hitting the problem.
> 
> BTW: I swiped an SD card from another device and that drive works just fine.
> 
> ...


It wasn't clear to me from what you said, did you try the solution I presented? It resolved the problem for someone who seemed to have the identical problem that you have, at least as you described it. Click on the link in my earlier post and read the thread that the solution came from. 

Betsy


----------



## ParadoxMike (Jan 4, 2009)

Alas, Betsy, I have: and without success.

But!!!!  I may have stumbled across something.  I have seen a few references to the Kindle coming up as a K: drive.  I already have a K: drive (a home network drive, so labled because that's my last initial).  Could this be fouling things up?  Is the K: designation necessary?  I am loathe to do this if not really necessary as many functions on my system default to this drive and I will have to change them all of I switch it.

Thanks to all.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

My Kindle comes up as F Drive. So it should just take the next available letter designation.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, it will take the next open letter. In Vista, it will say Kindle, and if you have an SD card installed, it will take the name (manufacturer) of the card. Essentially, it behaves the same way as any other networked drive.

In XP, I don't believe it names the drive, it just gives you the drive letter.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> In XP, I don't believe it names the drive, it just gives you the drive letter.


Yup, that is what I get using XP.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

When I plug mine in on my XP system it says Kindle (F and Removable Disk (G for the SD card.

Betsy


----------



## ParadoxMike (Jan 4, 2009)

Hmmmmmmm . . . . 

When I plug mine in on my Vista system it says Removable Disk (E and Removable Disk (F.  One turns out to be the SD slot, the other, presumably, is the Kindle but does not act like it.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Not a clue. You might also ask over at MobileRead, maybe someone over there has an answer for this problem.


----------

